# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Me presento, soy Maldon

## Lucas Maldo

Me llamo Lucas Maldonado, vivo en un pueblito del interior de la provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina, llamado Bonifacio.
Tengo unos jóvenes 52 años y me encontré con los juegos mágicos siendo chico.
Siempre hice algo para diversión, pero en los últimos años trato de presentarme mas formalmente.
Suelo hacer magia de cerca y algo de cartas.
Los saludo

----------


## Drogo

Bienvenido y a darle duro.

----------


## Altareum

Bienvenido Maldon!
(otro compatriota en el foro)

Has estudiado por tu cuenta, o en alguna escuela?

----------


## Lucas Maldo

De chico y hasta hace poco, autodidacta. Con algo de herencia familiar, libros, apuntes, y ¡ hasta con las manos mágicas!.
Desde el año pasado, con el curso a distancia del círculo mágico.
De que lugar sos vos? Saludos

----------


## Altareum

De Gran Buenos Aires.
De chico empecé con Tamariz. Luego estudié en Buenos Aires Mágico, y tuve el honor de tener algunas clases particulares con Faluggi (era vecino)!

Ahora ando por Barcelona, retomando de a poco el hobby y la pasión. Y consiguiendo muchos libros (de a poco).
Saludos! Disfruta el foro!!

----------


## hectordeazul

Hola Lucas!!!
Yo soy de Azul.. estamos cerca... jajja (por lo menos de nuestros compañeros de foro que son de lejos).
Yo también estudié con el curso a distancia del Círculo mágico. Esta bueno el curso!
Estamos en contacto!!! Abrazo. Héctor.

----------


## Lucas Maldo

Un gustísimo Héctor, si es cierto, nos sentimos lejanos....

----------

